# shaved door handles



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

anyone here have shaved door handles....just wondering how much to do. i just love that sleek look.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

i have shaved door handles and body lines. i did it myself its not that hard. but you need a welder. its really easy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

I got a friend who's gonna do all 4 door handles, side moldings, and my trunk for 200!!!! 

I shaved my trunk using body filler...only to be told that it'll crack someday...so...i'm gonna sand it out, and let my friend handle it. lol. He's gonna show me how to do it properly...then I can charge other people to do it.  

So if you wanna do it yourself...get all the info you can about it. Much better to do it the right way the FIRST time.

92 sentra...did you weld metal on the side moldings? Cuz I heard the doors can warp really easily. I think i'm just gonna use body filler...my friend prescribed "metal to metal" filler. I don't know what that is tho. And I can't find it either. SO how did you do the side moldings?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *I got a friend who's gonna do all 4 door handles, side moldings, and my trunk for 200!!!! *


oh man, I'm thinking of shaving the same stuff too. $200?!?!?! you gotta introduce me, I'd drive 2000mi to CA for that. The best deal I'll probably get is like $100 PER HANDLE (x4 doors) plus probably $500 for both moldings and maybe $500 for the trunk. plus I need to paint once I get a body kit. (I'm thinking of going blue)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah once I get the car in the shop IM trying to decide whether I should get all four handles shaved or just the back two.....???

I figure I should prob. just shave all four but Im also considering the trunk so $$$$$ is an issue


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I heard that tracks wont let you race without your door handles, for security reasons.

And MP2050, why do you cap your "u" isntead of making the effort to make the U caps, why not just write "you"?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> And MP2050, why do you cap your "u" isntead of making the effort to make the U caps, why not just write "you"? [/B]


Yo Please tell me U  are trying to make sum kinda joke here.......


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

No, its no joke, I just find it annoying how you can type U instead of just writing you, like everyone else. Everything else you write is perfect. (Besides "B4"= before)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well for southern cali people...call the body shop i go to.. they are called Ameoba Auto Body.. they do hella good work.


----------

